# SSD hat nur 5,9 Punkte im Win 7 Leistungsindex.



## SESOFRED (15. März 2010)

Hi,

wollte nur kurz fragen warum meine SSD nur 5,9 Punkte im Win7 Leistungidex erreicht.
Habe zum testen Atto laufen lassen da war alles normal.
max 260 lesen und 80 schreiben.
Habe auch den aktuellen Chipsatztreiber bei Nvidia runtergeladen hat nicht geholfen.

Ich weis nicht weiter
Bitte um Hilfe.

mfg Sesofred


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. März 2010)

*AW: SSD hat nur 5,9 Punkte im Win Z Leistungsindex.*

also ich hab mit einer Postville bei Win7 den index 7,7 bekommen.
Doofe frage, aber hast du den index aktualisiert nach dem Wechsel und Treiber installieren?

Ist die SSD die Systemplatte, den nur diese wird gemessen.
Werden die Lese/Schreibraten erreicht?

Ansonsten wie immer, nicht zu viel auf den Index geben, der ist meistens eh nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## Kennwort (15. März 2010)

*AW: SSD hat nur 5,9 Punkte im Win Z Leistungsindex.*

benutz mal as ssd un poste shot


----------



## SESOFRED (15. März 2010)

*AW: SSD hat nur 5,9 Punkte im Win Z Leistungsindex.*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> also ich hab mit einer Postville bei Win7 den index 7,7 bekommen.
> Doofe frage, aber hast du den index aktualisiert nach dem Wechsel und Treiber installieren?
> 
> Ist die SSD die Systemplatte, den nur diese wird gemessen.
> ...



Hi,

Ja habe ich ohne erfolg.
Die Lese und Schreibleistung wird erreicht!
Und die Platte ist die Systemplatte.

Der Index ist zwar nicht so wichtig aber 7,X sieht halt besser aus


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (15. März 2010)

Mach Dir keine Sorgen, wenn die SSD im Alltag ihre normale Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit erreicht, dann funktoniert diese tadelos.

Was den Win 7 Leistungsindex angeht: Das was der angibt, ist so ziemlich Quark. Selbst eine aktuelle HD5800 erreicht da glaube ich auch nur den Wert 7.


----------



## Lyran (15. März 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Was den Win 7 Leistungsindex angeht: Das was der angibt, ist so ziemlich Quark. Selbst eine aktuelle HD5800 erreicht da glaube ich auch nur den Wert 7.



Hab mit einer 5850 7,7 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mickythebeagle (15. März 2010)

1. wird so oder so nur eine maximal zahl von 7,9 erreicht.

2. gehts hier um ne SSD bzw. HDD und nicht um Grakas.

3. hier müssen echt einige schreibgeil sein.

bei einigen SSD kann es passieren das Win-7 einen sehr kleinen wert misst, hängt mit der Firmware und dem trim Befehl zusammen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. März 2010)

Ist ein kleiner Bug in win7! Es ist so das win7 ne Sperre hat für Festplatten die, egal wie schnell sie sind, nur einen Maximalen Wert von 5.9 ereichen können. Die Sperre geht erst raus wenn win7 ne SSD erkent, manchmal funktioniert das nicht, liegt manchma an der Firmware.


----------



## SESOFRED (15. März 2010)

Vielen Dank an alle.
Nur wegen des Leistungsindex mache ich kein Firmwareupdate.
Als SSD wird sie aber erkannt da z.B Defrag deaktiviert ist.
mfg


----------

